
Ask HN: What strategies or tools that helped you to write regularly? - moltar
Hi!<p>I recognize that communicating via writing in the online world is an essential skill, just like coding.<p>I&#x27;m trying to learn to write and to do it regularly, but I always have a problem with a writers block and&#x2F;or impostor syndrome and end up never writing. I can stare at a screen for minutes or hours, put things off, procrastinate on important things, because I know I have to write.<p>I&#x27;ve even hired a writing coach, who is also versed in therapy and can help from that angle, but even with that I am truly struggling.<p>If you were in a similar situation and were able to overcome, what has helped you to become a better and more regular writer?<p>Thanks!
======
CuriouslyC
I've struggled with this issue myself. I've found that if I want to write a
lot, I need to have something unique I want to say, and I need to enjoy saying
it. I find rehashing something that has already been written is a joyless
task. Similarly, I find writing in a conservative style, or from a detached
perspective is also joyless.

Some simple steps that may help:

1.) List the things you're really passionate about

2.) Identify ways that you can talk about those things that is unique. If
you're having a hard time with this, think about how aspects of those things
relate to unusual aspects of your personal story, and why you care about those
things in the first place.

3.) Try to write in a way that is distinctly you. Instead of sanitizing
yourself out of the words, find ways to inject yourself into them as much as
possible. Be playful, and have fun! Don't worry too much about following style
guidelines initially, you can tighten things up later.

~~~
moltar
Thank you. I can totally identify with everything you said. And, in fact, my
writing coach recommends almost verbatim what you have said :D

I guess I am just trying to force it past that. And force myself to write
about mundane things. Maybe that is the real problem. But on the other hand,
how do other writers do that? How do writers for hire, or ghost writers are
able to write about whatever topic is assigned to them?

